# Almonds demand getting stronger



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Looks like demand and price are going to keep going up. good sign 

http://www.almondboard.com/News/pressreleasedetail.cfm?ItemNumber=29198


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Well i have to say,those are some big numbers.But I wouldnt count my chickens until they hatch.Everything has a big boom,then falls and levels again.Just to many variables for me.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Almonds*

Well anyway in spite of the whole free for all it is a real blessing to have all that money flowing down the pipeline. Last week there were shakers and sweepers being moved all over now the bottom dumps for the nuts are getting moved around. I personally haven't seen any loads of nuts being hauled yet but they are on the ground and drying. Once they get going there is like one semi per minute for 2months & more going up & down the highway next to my shop. It is a production of a huge amount of high value food and I have to admit I am proud to be a part of the process!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

TwT said:


> Looks like demand and price are going to keep going up. good sign
> 
> TwT, I saw nothing about price in your link.
> 
> ...


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

I have seen skivies wet on bolth sides.Market for bees or boxes wich ever you want to call it,going from one extreme to another.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Wet dreams*

Also known as stepping over a dollar to pick up a dime


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

keith writes:
P.S. volume does not equal price.

tecumseh sezs: but volume and (times) price does equal qross. since agriculturalgoods are inelastic (that's an economic concept) price and volume don't move exactly 1:1 in relations to one another. it is not uncommon for gross (for an individual) to expand when the crop is small and the price is large.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

And none of it does any of us any good if the great state of California doesn't fix the water problem so that there are almonds for us to go to next year.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

AAAAmen.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

*Whiskey*

front page of this weeks AgAlert , Almond crop?

http://www.cfbf.com/agalert/AgAlertStory.cfm?ID=1117&ck=0EEC27C419D0FE24E53C90338CDC8BC6

"Whiskey is for drinking, Water is for fighting over" Mark Twain

Jim


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Water & Whiskey*

Sam Clemens Knew what he was talking about!


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

*Peripheral Canal*

Hey Tom,
How many more times are we going to get to vote on this one?
Jim


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Well here goes*

WE turned it down once already, right?

Doesn't it mostly benefit SoCal developers?

Correct me?

Gotta be honest...sometimes I think that the only thing that will save my home state is a prolonged drought...houses, crap construction, crap architecture, crap...better stop here. 

Flyer Jim I'm not sure but I think I know you...a beauty of anon posting...


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

*what a coincidence*

My wife was just saying she thought I knew someone named Tom Laury....perhaps through high school sports in the 90's. (Our kids sports, not mine) swimming, water polo tournaments?

Jim


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Flyer Jim*

Me Sierra High School Class of 1971

Man Dos Palos used to kill us in football...Those bus rides back to Tollhouse were pretty quiet...Cowboys & Indians back then


----------

